# Collated vs Hand & what brand?



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

What do you guys think? im mixed on the screw gun technology, compared to hand, Dewalt for corded and Hilti for the cordless


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Senco for collated.
http://www.walltools.com/senco-ds-200-ac.html
Best deal going. I just picked one up last week and I love it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Over here Makita is very popular. Not that they are the best on the market but they represent good value for money. 
http://www.sydneytools.com.au/shopexd.asp?id=14921&bc=no

I just got a new Makita kit a colated gun, impact driver, 3 batteries for $670.
A Hilti set up is around $1100 over here. If they were the same price as the Makita they would be far more popular:yes:.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Senco for collated.
> http://www.walltools.com/senco-ds-200-ac.html
> Best deal going. I just picked one up last week and I love it.


$99.00 is the going price here


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Over here Makita is very popular. Not that they are the best on the market but they represent good value for money.
> http://www.sydneytools.com.au/shopexd.asp?id=14921&bc=no
> 
> I just got a new Makita kit a colated gun, impact driver, 3 batteries for $670.
> A Hilti set up is around $1100 over here. If they were the same price as the Makita they would be far more popular:yes:.


I know Hilti is more expensive but you can ask for a deal.Hilti dealer offered me SD 5000-A22 for $820.What you think is it worth the money? I like it but never used it.Any feedback on this product much appreciated


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I test drove a Hilti late last year. It was very nice:yes:, comfy to use, didnt jam, easy to load, nice speed.:thumbsup: The Makita is like a Ford, the Hilti is more along the lines of a BMW. Both will get the job done.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Hilti for me ,have been using em for years now . Rareley get a jam ,you can pull the end off if you need to remove a screw . It can also can be converted to a single shot screwgun .I have worked alongside guys using makita they seem to jam up more . I think the extra expense of the hilti is worth it when you consider dependability and its long life .
The local hilti rep has only been too happy to do a good deal which helps.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

keke said:


> I know Hilti is more expensive but you can ask for a deal.Hilti dealer offered me SD 5000-A22 for $820.What you think is it worth the money? I like it but never used it.Any feedback on this product much appreciated


I have this set up and it is the dogs nuts. Anyone who says they can put screws in faster by hand is delusional. Had the Makita briefly but got a refund as it kept jamming. The Hilti will tolerate all brands of collated screws, unlike the Senco which is a bit fussy.


----------

